# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Bóle potylicy...

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
od dawna mam częste  bóle głowy  (ale o średnim natężeniu) oraz zawroty.
Niedawno dopiero zauważyłam, że gdy się śmieję to mam bardzo silne  bóle głowy  w części potylicznej.
Troszkę mnie to niepokoi i stąd moje pytanie czy to może być coś poważnego?

----------


## Karaoke

Kontrolujesz swoje ciśnienie, ile masz lat ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ciśnienie przeważnie 100-110 / 55-60
Mam 18 lat

----------


## zacheusz112

Mogą to być bóle związane z nieprawidłowościami w  budowie kręgosłupa szyjnego,warto by więc było zrobić przynajmniej RTG kręgosłupa szyjnego.Czy jednak śmiech ma jakieś znaczenie,tego nie wiem.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Karaoke

Ciśnienie raczej takie niskie - przyda się i rtg części szyjnej kręgosłupa.

----------

